# Colt Police Positive...



## GregT (Sep 24, 2017)

I have a Colt Police Positive, serial number 155522 and thought I had a rough *date of manufacture in 1919*. The revolver has a 2.5 inch barrel and is marked "Police Positive B .32". One of the patent marks on the barrel is for *Oct.5,1926*. Does this indicate a barrel change? Any idea of what the "B" means? The revolver has beautiful, old stag grips that I'm pretty sure are not Colt (no medallion). Caliber of course is .32 Long. Roughly 85% of the original bright blue. Any info would sure be welcome.
GregT
Hayward, Wi.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ask Colt.
They have extensive records, available for a reasonable fee.

My own library has very little information on serial numbers.

The Colt Fever website (click on: Police Positive) tells us that Police Positive frames made after 1928 exhibit glare-reducing grooves in the frame's top-strap, alongside (or ahead) of the rear-sight channel. These later frames also exhibit a larger grip-to-trigger distance.
Since there are Models "C" and "G" of this pistol, it is entirely possible that the later, modified frame could be a Model "B."

The beat cop who walked our New York City neighborhood, when I was a child some 70 years ago, carried a Colt Police Positive in .32 "Long" Colt.
When he retired, he told us kids (his greatest fans) that he had never fired his pistol in a fight, but only in practice and qualification.


----------

